# Rally Cluster gauges for '67 GTO



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

I see a lot of references to "rally cluster gauges" as an option for the GTO. I'm interested in the '67 but I know they were available for other years. What exactly are they?

I haven't been able to find a picture of them. Pictures I've found either look just like the standard stock gauges (speedometer, clock and 2 round faces without gauges; just indicator lights) or they show aftermarket gauges that don't look anything like the originals. 

Can anyone explain and show pictures of the original factory rally gauges?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The rally gauges had a tach with oil pressure and water temp gauges instead of lights. I have a set for mine but not any good pics on hand. I'll try to get a couple tomorrow.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> The rally gauges had a tach with oil pressure and water temp gauges instead of lights. I have a set for mine but not any good pics on hand. I'll try to get a couple tomorrow.


j

Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wish I had them for mine, but it came with the idiot lights.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's a photo of mine when I got them.

Be advised that the 67's had a 60 lb oil gauge early in the model year, and went to a 80 lb gauge after that.

Charles


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Old Goat 67 said:


> Here's a photo of mine when I got them.
> 
> Be advised that the 67's had a 60 lb oil gauge early in the model year, and went to a 80 lb gauge after that.
> 
> Charles


Thanks! That's just what I was looking for. It'a amazing that Pontiac didn't just put them into all the cars. EVERYTHING was an option then, even passenger side mirrors.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Goat67 said:


> Thanks! That's just what I was looking for. It'a amazing that Pontiac didn't just put them into all the cars. EVERYTHING was an option then, even passenger side mirrors.


In `65 the outside mirrors and accent stripes were dealer installed.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

By the way, here they are after I got through modifying them to suit my tastes.

One of one I guess.

Charles


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Love the volt gauge, Charles.....:cool
Need to know specifics of the mod, please...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, Look up Pete Serio he is the "gaugemaster".....E


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a sweet mod! 



What is the deal with hood tac. What options where there? Rally gauges plus tac, hood tac only on standard gauges.....etc? If you get a hood tac with rally was there something else in the tac spot in the dash?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

late in 67, you could get a rallye gauge set up with a hood tach. the right most pod got a rallye clock instead ! Very rare to see!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

likethat said:


> That is a sweet mod!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with hood tac. What options where there? Rally gauges plus tac, hood tac only on standard gauges.....etc? If you get a hood tac with rally was there something else in the tac spot in the dash?


I think the hood tach was only available with the rally gauge package. At the time of order there was a choice of location and had to be spec'd to the hood. When it was on the hood a clock was in the dash.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to find a reasonably priced rally gauge package for the `65. Gotta keep checkin e-bay.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a really good "gauge guy" making me up a set for my resto. Pete Serio, he is extremely knowledgeable and will set you up with what you "need"arty:
Charles, who did your volts gauge???? Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I have a really good "gauge guy" making me up a set for my resto. Pete Serio, he is extremely knowledgeable and will set you up with what you "need"arty:
> Charles, who did your volts gauge???? Eric


Shoot me a PM with contact info if you don't mind.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, PM sent.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering, I have seen the rally clock at swap meets. When I get to my 67 convert H.O. 4spd I'll be looking for a rally set with clock. I got a nice hood tech with the car. It is a rally gauge car but nothing from PHS on the hood tach


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Could have been dealer installed after delivery.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I'd like to know about your modification to the battery gauge, I'd like to get rid of the idiot light.


----------

